
Show HN: Confir.io helps you find professional conferences - ranman
http://confir.io/
======
mauerbac
Thanks for posting!

I put this together in the hopes of making it easier to discover tech
conferences. It’s been really hard to find conferences as an attendee, and
more recently as a sponsor. Hope it’s helpful for others. Let me know if you
have any feedback or find conferences I’m missing.

------
get_swifty
Love the concept! Is there a better way to search by city rather than clicking
on one in a box?

~~~
mauerbac
I agree -- it's on the short list for improvements. Stay tuned

